# New Cover Art - Archaon: Lord of the End Times by Rob Sanders



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

New, and badass, artwork released on [email protected] _Archaon: Lord of the End Times_ by Rob Sanders, the second novel in the Archaon series will be available next year, and this is the cover;










Even better than the first book!


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I will buy this and I don‘t even like Fantasyhammer!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

That looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I will buy this and I don‘t even like Fantasyhammer!


Well if your interested, the first book is available now;

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/archaon-everchosen.html


LotN


----------

